# garretto



## Schenker

Hola, ¿cómo se dice "garretto" en español? Se que es una parte de la pierna, pero no sé como se dice. Gracias.

_Sbarazzatisi dei cani, i soli che avrebbero potuto raggiungerli e dare loro molto da fare, si erano raccomandati alle proprie gambe, poiché ormai la loro salvezza non consisteva che nella robustezza e resistenza dei garretti._


----------



## Lexinauta

Aquí, en la Argentina, yo diría 'garrón'. En España quizá digan 'calcañar'.
Saludos.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Jarrete
Calcañar es el talón


----------



## Agró

También usamos 'garrón'. 'Jarrete' suele usarse como comida, como término culinario, quiero decir.


----------



## Darvulia

En español se dice 'corvejón' (talón), si se trata de comida 'jarrete'.


----------



## Schenker

¿No será la "canilla" o "espinilla"?

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## Darvulia

*Te pongo la definición del drae*

*corvejón**1**.*
(De _corva_).


*1. *m._ Zool._ Articulación situada entre la parte inferior de la pierna y superior de la caña, y a la cual se deben los principales movimientos de flexión y extensión de las extremidades posteriores en los cuadrúpedos.


La palabra 'formal' sería 'corvejón', yo creo que 'espinilla' se utiliza para las piernas de las personas (corregidme si me equivoco).

En páginas de anatomías de perros sale siempre el término 'corvejón'

aunque la verdad es que en un lenguaje coloquial no sé si se utilizaría.
La canilla en concreto es la tibia, el corvejón es la parte de la articulación del talón.


----------



## Schenker

En el ejemplo, se están refiriendo a seres humanos por si acaso. 
O sea, estamos buscando "garretto" aplicado al ser humano 

Saludos. Gracias por responder.


----------



## Darvulia

¡Vaya! Creía que hablábamos de perros.
Entonces sería el talón (según el diccionario Hoepli).
La espinilla es la parte de la tibia.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Sigo sin tener una idea muy clara pero el talón está más abajo que el "garretto"...


----------



## cunegonda

Yo te voy a poner la definición del RAE de jarrete, porque creo que corresponda (la 2) con lo que tu buscas. Cfr. la definición del DeMauro que va después.
*jarrete**.*
 (Del fr. _jarret_, este del fr. dialect. _jarre_ y  prov. ant. _garra_, y estos del galo _*garra_; cf. galés _garr_ y  bretón _gâr_).
* 1.     * m. Corva de la pierna humana.
* 2.     * m. Corvejón de los cuadrúpedos.
* 3.     * m. Parte alta y carnuda de la pantorrilla hacia la corva.

gar|rét|to
s.m.
1 TS zool., parte dell’arto posteriore dei quadrupedi, spec. di equini e bovini, che corrisponde all’articolazione fra tibia e tarso 

O sea que como otros muchos te han dicho ya "garretto" es el corvejón (mejor que jarrete, término culinario como bien dice Agró). 
La espinilla está delante y el corvejón detras…


----------



## Schenker

Estoy confundido amigos, no sé cual de todas será la correcta  Lamentablemente se poco y nada sobre anatomía...

Saludos. Gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola a todos:
Considerando mi primera intervención, y como primera medida, me apeo del burro _(apearse alguien del ~.1. fr. coloq. Reconocer que ha errado en algo, DRAE)_.
Para tratar de dejar las cosas en claro, el término que buscamos debe estar *referido a la anatomía humana*,según el siguiente contexto:

_Sbarazzatisi dei cani, (...) si erano raccomandati alle proprie gambe, poiché ormai la loro salvezza non consisteva che nella robustezza e resistenza dei garretti._

De acuerdo con el aporte de cunegonda, debería traducirse por la acepción 2 de *jarrete*, pero a mi entender no corresponde, porque *se aplica a cuadrúpedos* (así como la definición del de Mauro). Y en cuanto a corvejón, el DRAE dice:

*corvejón*: 1. m. _Zool_. Articulación situada entre la parte inferior de la pierna y superior de la caña, y a la cual se deben los principales movimientos de flexión y extensión de las extremidades posteriores *en los* *cuadrúpedos*.

Por lo tanto, aun siendo redundante, considero que se debería utilizar *jarrete* (se use o no en la cocina) o *corva*, coincidente con la definición 1 del DRAE.

Si buscamos en el DRAE,*corva* es: Parte de la pierna, opuesta a la rodilla, por donde se dobla y encorva.
Saludos.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Coincido en la concepción de Lexinauta.Yo prefiero sin más "_jarrete_". Hay razones de estilo (utilización de figuras retóricas) que aconsejan el uso de una palabra de extracción zoológica. La misma situación dramática (¿o tal vez el clímax?) la requiere. Los periodistas italianos designan a algunos campeones deportivos, sobre todo a los del ciclismo, "*garretti d'acciaio*".

__________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Claro! Uno es el término anatómico y otro el uso estilístico.


----------



## cunegonda

*Y*o también me apeo del burro como Lexinauta, pues había entendido "fischi per fiaschi" o sea había confundido la "gimnasia con la magnesia", y pensaba que se refería a cuadrúpedos. 
Si se refiere a "humanos" por qué no traducir el dichoso "garretti" sencillamente por PIERNAS y dejarnos de anatomías y/o similares. Normalmente de un corredor se dice que "tiene buenas piernas".
¿*Q*ué os parece?


----------



## rocamadour

Hola todos! 
Vi do la mia opinione.*
Garretti* è un termine riferito all'anatomia dei quadrupedi; viene utilizzato spesso (per lo più al plurale) per i cavalli, e in particolare per quelli da corsa --> è passato quindi nel linguaggio del giornalismo sportivo per indicare le gambe degli atleti, ma quasi esclusivamente di sport in cui è prevista la corsa (calcio, etc.) o di discipline in cui c'è un gran lavoro di gambe (ciclismo, etc.).
Non saprei come tradurlo esattamente in spagnolo, ma vorrei rispondere a cunegonda.
Ovviamente il significato generico e ultimo è "gambe" , ma secondo me  la scelta di un termine tanto particolare deve essere rispettata e - nei limiti del possibile - resa anche nella traduzione. In altre parole quando io, italiana, leggo la parola *garretto* (riferita a un essere umano) so perfettamente che si tratta di una parte dell'arto inferiore, ma percepisco tuttavia un'idea molto precisa, più ricca e carica di connotazioni particolari, rispetto a quando trovo il termine *gamba*, più neutro e generico. 
Bisognerebbe quindi trovare il modo di rendere questa stessa idea anche in spagnolo...


----------



## cunegonda

Pues entonces, yo diría PANTORRILLAS, ya que "canilla" que sería lo suyo no me parece muy pertinente pues puede significar también, según RAE: *"6.     * f. Pierna, especialmente si es muy delgada". Lo que chocaría pues aquí estamos hablando de "garretti robusti e resistenti".
Tampoco "corva" me entusiasma pues siempre según RAE: "*4.     * f. Parte de la pierna, opuesta a la rodilla, por donde se dobla y encorva". Lo que presupone  entonces que debería tratarse de perros  grandotes: labradores, mastines o algo así.
Por lo tanto apuesto por "PANTORRILLAS": los corredores las tienen "robustas y resistentes" ¿no?
Hasta otra.


----------

